# New record!



## lunkerlander

Check this out. Someone caught a 55lb northern!

http://socaleuro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26035


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WOW I am really suprised he held on to get landed. Most of the time they will spit it the second they see a net. or in that case a whale net! ! :lol:


----------



## R y a n

I really want that to be true...

But the skeptic in me says be cautious.. I haven't heard boo about it anywhere .. which is surprising..

Odds that it might be a photoshop job?


----------



## shae1986

I've seen this picture floating around for a while now, i first heard rainy river then heard Europe so idk but its been around for over a year now so it must not be from Canada, But its only what i heard.


----------



## deacon

Saw these pictures last year, the fish is gigantic! Does anyone know the real story?


----------



## Bagman

Wow! I love that last photo. Had the exact same thing happen to me on a local lake 2 years ago...the little pike was a hammer handle and the big boy wasnt QUITE a 56"er though. Still was a major rush as the big boy latched on and ripped the hammer off my lure right at the boat. All I managed to land were some scales left hanging on my hook.


----------



## averyghg

yeah ive also heard many stories behind this. It almost looks to good to be photoshoped but who knows with today's technology. I would really also love to hear the true story behind this


----------



## PSDC

Pictures been around for over a year. It is a photoshop.
Look close and you will see two sets of gill slits.


----------



## Acer

Well though it is a monster and I wish (like everyone) that I was the one holding that fish. I found though that there was a fish caught in Europe to be in that 55 lb range. The IGFA records I found had a 55 lb 1oz. from a lake in Germany. Though there was a official 69lb that was taken by comercial netting in the USSR with the usual fish tails of up to 100lb fish from the same area. While doing a surch on the record pike, I stumbled onto several fishing forums that suggested that fish was from Europe someplace. I didnt find an "official" report on the fish but it has been around for several years. I remember seeing it last year and once the year before. It though is a mighty fish that has as much mistery around it as it is big. The fish has not been in any of the big pike or musky magazins like Esox Angler or Musky Hunter. Another thing, the web site that was listed as the fish being 56" long. There was one taken in Athkabaska a few years back that was 55" but did not have an official weight to it. As I remember that fish was photoed in the in fishermen magazine as well as a few others. It is kinda hard to beleave that it would not have to be a bit longer to hit that weight. Take the new ND record musky...almost 46lbs and was at 54" long. To get a better idea of just how big the fish was, we would need to know the girth. Commonly used weight calculations puts that fish at a girth of around 28"-29". To reach that weight.


----------



## njsimonson

This is an internet hoax. Obviously the fish are real, and the pictures are real, however, the bottom "Pike eating pike" picture is circa 2004, while the monster "50# Pike" pictures surfaced in 2005. I received them seperately and archived them in my "cool email photos" folder.

Someone combined the pictures in an email shortly after the big fish (which some say is LOW, some say is Canada, some say is Norway) and the fish (plural) live on in urban fishing legend to this date.


----------



## Bagman

Not sure about this being an "internet hoax"...more like an exaggeration in terms of it being a record. That is definately a MONSTER pike (and as a professional photog/videographer I assure you its NOT 'photoshopped') but not really close to a WORLD record. There are 'documented' records of 70+lb pike being caught in Europe and Russia. Another GIANT- http://www.esoxhunter.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=741

Fish like these ARE real and are caught from time to time.


----------



## fargojohnson

:lame: :bs:


----------



## boondocks

Its funny how these pictures never have a legit story behind them. Its sad. I wish they did.


----------



## Bandcollector02

I agree its too bad they are always a hoax. I just received these pictures via email today and immediately checked several reputable fishing sights to see if there was any other news which could validate the pics. Of course there wasn't. Its interesting too that some of you guys have seen thses pics over a year ago. What a joke.................


----------



## boondocks

Found the real stories on these fish pictures.

http://www.esoxhunter.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=888


----------



## 2nd flight

I actually have gotten this pic about 10 times and the first time was about 5 years ago, this thing is a pig, I have heard it was from 100 different places but would imagine canada somewhere , what a giant... I cant imagine hooking into something like that... Sure makes them 40"ers look like shiners dont it...


----------



## lunkerlander

Thanks for posting that boondocks, they still are some nice fish.


----------

